# Can rats or gerbils catch glandular fever from humans?



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

I might have glandular fever/mono, so was wondering if any of my pets can catch it from me? I think gerbils can catch a cold, so Im tiny bit worried


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I have no idea what glandualar fever is sorry, but if I'm ill with something contaigeous like flu, I take no chances with my small pets. Depending how bad I am, I either do a very quick basic food/water check without touching any animal, or get my brother to do a basic round for me for a couple of days whist staying well away from them. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Not sure on that but the common cold is contagious to hamsters but not rats!


----------



## mices4 (Aug 24, 2012)

I would be very surprised but I think your vet would know, and could answer that question over the phone. 
I don't think GF can be passed even between humans just by touch or breathing so you could well be in the clear. 
Sorry to hear you're not well!  hope you feel better soon!


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't really have any words from a medical professional, but I had it a while back and didn't treat my animals any differently. None of them came down with any illnesses and there weren't many deaths in the household. (a very elderly hamster did die, but it's not really a surprise... he was about 3 years old!)
That's been my experience, anyway. Maybe I was just lucky, though.


----------



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for your replies everyone! I've been told glandular fever is carried by droplets (e.g. sneezing) and saliva in general (e.g. kissing), so hopefully the pets should be ok (especially if I wash my hands before handling them, etc.). Also good to know rats can't catch the common cold. Gerbils can though, can't they?


----------

